# Christmas Bay report from today!!!



## RayDove (Aug 9, 2014)

Went wading at Christmas bay this a.m. in the Arcadia reef areas.
I caught 13 REDS all between 14" & 18". All DINKS but sure was relaxing to see the SUN come up that the GOOD LORD made for us!!


----------



## fishinsmymistress (Apr 9, 2014)

Amen my friend.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

It is relaxing to get out there in Gods creation and enjoy the peacefulness.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

It's really nice out there I just never find the fish. Good for you


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*dinks*

I have the same problem when fishing Christmas Bay. Besides flounder all I seem to catch there is throwbacks.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

RayDove said:


> Went wading at Christmas bay this a.m. in the Arcadia reef areas.
> I caught 13 REDS all between 14" & 18". All DINKS but sure was relaxing to see the SUN come up that the GOOD LORD made for us!!


Yes the Lord is good!


----------



## RayDove (Aug 9, 2014)

I really feel that Christmas and drum bays are a place where the reds are born and grow till they are ready to venture in the gulf. I'm kinda new to saltwater but its a blast. I figure out all this in time.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

rather be catching dinks than nutin!


----------



## kegartman (Sep 2, 2014)

:texasflagcatching any trout in Christmas bay?


----------

